# Lactic Acid Peel Update #2



## divadoll (Sep 27, 2010)

It is Sunday. I didn't do another peel because it is taking longer to heal than expected.

Here's my update picture. Can you see the difference? The first photo is just after the treatment, 2nd was taken 10 minutes ago. I notice my skin texture is smoother. Next treatment will be Friday. I want to space it out longer because I don't deal with it on a work day.

Attachment 45992


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh wow... Your skin looks really good. You look refreshed, but I'm not sure if it's the peel or the weekend that I'm seeing.

So what's your recipe/method again? lol...


----------



## divadoll (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe you should start lower at 20%...It would be much better to test lower.

The lactic acid I bought came from Lotioncrafters. It's 88% solution. You need to do some math to get the proper % of lactic acid solution.

20% solution using 88% lactic acid - here's the math:

you are at 88/100 and you need to get to 20% therefore

0.88 * 23ml = 20% solution You'll need to take 23ml of lactic acid and dilute it with 77ml of water or hydrosol. Apply with a cotton pad by saturating it with the solution. Just dab it on and don't keep wiping in the same spots. Do it so the solution dampens your skin, don't wipe it like toner. Leave it on for a minute or less. It burns like the devil so you really can't forget it is on. Wash your face with soap or cleanser to neutralize the acid solution. Keep away from your eye area or mouth or up your nose. If you think you should have left it on for longer, think again! Wait for a couple of days to reapply.

I would start small because you don't want to throw away too much of a batch gone wrong or if you decided it wasn't for you. You can make 12% lactic acid lotion or cream for super dry skin. I use it on my legs and arms.

Some parts of my freckles kinda scabbed up (raised up) and in a couple of days, I scrubbed and they scrubbed away.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 27, 2010)

wow i totally see the difference!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 27, 2010)

Ah ha ha. I didn't expect you to actually include the proportions i.e. the math, etc, lol! But thanks




I was thinking there were other additives in your mix besides the lactic acid and water.

Still good info, and thank you


----------



## divadoll (Sep 27, 2010)

As this is my very first peel, I needed to keep it simple. I could not risk anything going more wrong than it got. I needed to know how my skin would react. Adding stuff to this would not be beneficial.

1. It could drop the pH more than what the LA is doing so I burn more.

2. It raises the pH so I don't get accurate results

3. The low pH of the LA will disable the active

I used rosewater instead of water.

I did buy some Matrixyl 3000 and sea kelp bioferment to add to my face cream


----------



## Andi (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I would have to see a closeup to be honest. In your first pic I can see hyperpigmentation (or is it redness from the peel?), which is gone in the 2nd pic.

I donÂ´t remember how many peels you have done, but you could very well be seeing results by now if youÂ´ve done a couple. I think lactic acid works better for melasma and age spots (any brown spots) than post acne hyperpigmentation (usually thatÂ´s more red), which would explain why it doesnÂ´t seem to do much for me.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 27, 2010)

That was 3. First at 50% (big mistake), 2x at 30% but consecutive which is also big mistake. The dark spots on my nose were from small pimples that cropped up. The freckling on my cheeks is sun exposure. I've never suffered from acne. My pics were taken at 12mp but the site shrinks it so you can't zoom to well. My next peel, next saturday I'll zoom closer. It's hard taking pics of yourself up close.


----------



## Andi (Sep 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That was 3. First at 50% (big mistake), 2x at 30% but consecutive which is also big mistake. The dark spots on my nose were from small pimples that cropped up. The freckling on my cheeks is sun exposure. I've never suffered from acne. My pics were taken at 12mp but the site shrinks it so you can't zoom to well. My next peel, next saturday I'll zoom closer. It's hard taking pics of yourself up close. Do you feel like you are seeing results yet? I mean as in fading the hyperpigmentation. I think you would already see a "refreshed" look on your face after one peel, thatÂ´s pretty much an immediate result you get from a peel that has the correct % for your skintype


----------



## divadoll (Sep 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you feel like you are seeing results yet? I mean as in fading the hyperpigmentation. I think you would already see a "refreshed" look on your face after one peel, thatÂ´s pretty much an immediate result you get from a peel that has the correct % for your skintype I'm definitely seeing results! Not miraculous results but I'm quite happy. My skin is much smoother, pores are less visible and my skin is brighter. With mmu, my skin looks amazingly flawless. I'm still going to continue with this experiment and next peel is going to be saturday night. I did use some 12% lactic acid cream that I made originally and there was a light peeling on my nose when I washed my face this morning. My nose is shiny smooth. 
Anyone who is afraid of a peel, should try the 12% lactic acid cream. Make it or buy it. It is less aggressive but it will give you similar effect.


----------



## Andi (Sep 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm definitely seeing results! Not miraculous results but I'm quite happy. My skin is much smoother, pores are less visible and my skin is brighter. With mmu, my skin looks amazingly flawless. I'm still going to continue with this experiment and next peel is going to be saturday night. I did use some 12% lactic acid cream that I made originally and there was a light peeling on my nose when I washed my face this morning. My nose is shiny smooth. 
Anyone who is afraid of a peel, should try the 12% lactic acid cream. Make it or buy it. It is less aggressive but it will give you similar effect.

Awesome! When I started doing chemical peels I was amazed by the results, just after some time the results kinda wore off, but there are different peels to try out if you find you hit a plateu.
I made the experience that it can also help to take a break from peels for a few weeks/months, and when you do it the next time youÂ´ll get the great results again that you got after your first few peels.

In the meantime, enjoy your newly improved skin! I never tried a lactic acid cream, but it does sound like a good idea for people who are scared to use an actual lactic acid peel!


----------



## shaclay16 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi divadoll, 

thanks for posting these calculations. I am math illiterate so please help me. How do know to multiply the .88 by 23ml. I am trying to make a similar solution but I have 90% Lactic Acid.   I want to be able to create other serums as well and want to use accurate calculations to avoid mishaps. Thanks for your help


----------

